# i'm matched



## happilymatched (Jan 29, 2010)

I am happy to announce I am now matched. Contracts have been drawn up. We are tracking ovulation this cycle and then we will be starting next cycle.
It feels different this time around. I don't feel swept up by it all. My last surro was aways stressed about everything lol and it made me feel that I couldn't enjoy the journey only contain her emotions. This time our surro is very chilled out and is going out of her way to make us feel that everything will be ok if we stick together.
Only time will tell if we are meant to be parents but we will be hoping and praying that one day we will be called mummy and daddy.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS that is fantastic news- where did you meet your surrogates?
L x


----------



## happilymatched (Jan 29, 2010)

*Specialmum* said:


> Congratulations, i hope everything goes smoothly xx





♥JJ1♥ said:


> CONGRATULATIONS that is fantastic news- where did you meet your surrogates?
> L x


Thank you.

We have known each other for a while through ******** and surrogate mother.com but didn't think she was looking for anyone at this time. 
Out of the blue she said well come on then when should we meet !!
She lives far away from me and I always said that I wouldn't want to match with someone more than 2 hours away so I have never considered her to approach we just became virtual friends. 
With our last surro we never knew when she was going to ovulate as she suffered PCOS and it was hit and miss. It was very often short notice trying to get shifts covered and get to her. This time we can plan ahead better and to make things easier she and her young family will be staying with us for 3 days in the cycle which is more than we could have ever hoped for.
My niece is on maternity leave at the moment [and the person to look after surro baby in the event of our death] so she will also be spending time with her and they will go to some of the local mother and baby groups together if we are unable to get the whole time off work.
I like the fact that she will spending time with us in our normal everyday life and meeting our family. She will get to meet our friends and see our sometimes hectic lifestyle.


----------



## lillabet (May 16, 2011)

Congratulations on your match, wishing you the best this time


----------

